# Impeller mod on new toro



## craftyman (Jan 25, 2014)

i just took delivery on a new 2015 toro 928 OHXE. I just wondering if anyone has put an impeller mod on the new Toros with the anti clog system or is there any need. I had one on my older craftsman and loved it. But I know the Toros are beasts from the factory. Thanks


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

The need for impeller mod is really based on the snow, if it's powdery then you can go without but if the snow is wet and heavy this is where the mod shines the most. Try it this year without as the mod shines if there is a gap of 1/4" or more, I would definitively install one.
Good Luck


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I would make sure you don't need warranty work first.


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

craftyman said:


> i just took delivery on a new 2015 toro 928 OHXE. I just wondering if anyone has put an impeller mod on the new Toros with the anti clog system or is there any need. I had one on my older craftsman and loved it. But I know the Toros are beasts from the factory. Thanks



The nice thing about the anti-clog system and general build quality is that the clearances for the impeller, especially at the bottom of the housing are likely some of the tightest out there (save for Honda yamaha) 

The anti-clog system is essentially what allows for this. Happily, upon close inspection, I think you will find its a superb fit to begin with and likely doesn't require modification.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

the new TORO'S and the old POWERSHIFT'S don't need them. the gap is pretty tight already.


----------

